# Female Cardinal



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Husband and I took a hike over at Armand Bayou Nature Center and he captured this shot of a cute little female cardinal taking a bath.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool picture!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very NICE shot!


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Really awesome picture


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pic!

But I thought this thread was going to be about the Catholic Church gone crazy.
LOL!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice picture!!


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah! But alas me thinks(knows) it is a MALE. It is a nice picture!


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

deckh said:


> Ah! But alas me thinks(knows) it is a MALE. It is a nice picture!


That's a female. Males are brilliant red.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Duh! Open mouth insert foot/computer. After checking my Audobon Field Guide to Birds I realized my error. For some reason I thought the coloration was a winter color phase. I should have known better. That is what getting old does to ya.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty girl


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

how far was the female when you took the shot?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Nicely done....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool picture, thanks or sharing!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

70-200 lens and about 15 feet. It was looking through one of their observation blinds.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thx


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the new Pope had created a new position in the Catholic Church.


----------

